# Sticky  High Maintance Users / Speed reporters



## LT2108

The mod team and myself have had a lengthy discussion regarding High Maintance users / Speed reporters.

Our inbox/reported posts have over the past few months just gone out of control. Members are reporting posts that they "dont agree with" witch is not what the function is intended for. If you do not like a post, you have the ability to keep scrolling and/or utilize the ignore feature if you do not wish to see future posts from a member.

The report function has become a tool for some members to chase in order to try to get them dusciplined.

If you report a post for violation of the rules, please cite the rule violation that you think was violated.

Effective immediately, High Maintance users that are requiring staff attention for no reason, will recieve the following:

First Offense: Warning
Second: Removal of posting rights in Gemeral Chat
Third: Site wide timeout (temporary ban)
Fourth: Removal from the site permanently 

Thank you


----------



## LT2108

bumped for reminder to the membership.


----------

